# rpm @ 80 mph ?



## redfred1969 (Aug 31, 2001)

I drove my wife's '99 Bettle 2.0 5-speed last night. On the expressway in 5th gear, going 80 mph the rpm was at approximately 4100-4200 rpm. 
Is this normal? The engine sounded like it needed to shift into another gear. 
My '96 Jetta 2.0 5-speed that i drive on the expressway every day is @ 3400 - 3600 rpm @ 80 mph in 5th gear.
What is the average rpm @ 80 mph for the newer 2.0 engines?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: rpm @ 80 mph ? (redfred1969)*

The 4th Gen cars (MkIV Beetles, Jettas, Golfs) are geared lower in the 2.0L version than the MK3's.


----------



## Guvs97JettaGT (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: rpm @ 80 mph ? (redfred1969)*



> I drove my wife's '99 Bettle 2.0 5-speed last night. On the expressway in 5th gear, going 80 mph the rpm was at approximately 4100-4200 rpm.
> Is this normal? The engine sounded like it needed to shift into another gear.
> QUOTE]
> 4100 rpm @ 80 in 5th? I barely hit that going 80 in 4th. Thats VW's way of telling you a Beetle is not a speed machine.


----------



## SamPBronkowitz (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: rpm @ 80 mph ? (Guvs97JettaGT)*

My 92 GTI 8v, which doesn't share anything in common with your car at all, meaning this post has aboslutely no relevance to you topic/question, revs at 4000 rpms in 5th gear at 80 mph. The old cars were geared much shorter than the new. Is it possible that VW went back to a short ratio tranny with the MK4 new beetles? 
Your engine can run all day @ 4000 rpms, and revving it high will increase the engines responsiveness. My gas mileage doesn't seem to suffer - I still get about 450 miles to a tank of gas highway driving.
It's possble that VW decided that the 2.0 just wasn't powerful enough to give the heavy new beetle enough pep with their normal tall ratio transmissions.
Either way, it's good to keep your car revved for a long period of time, such as a lenghy highway drive. it'll allow the engine to reach optimal temperature, which will keep water from mixing with the oil and creating the sticky, thick white crap that seems to build up under the valve cover on 2.0's.


[Modified by SamPBronkowitz, 10:17 AM 2-21-2002]


----------



## tulmad (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: rpm @ 80 mph ? (SamPBronkowitz)*

My car is a 2001 2.0 Jetta. It revs at about the same point that he said. I think it's a little under 4000 at 80mph in 5th.
I've always thought about putting in a taller 5th, but I've never had the time/desire (technical knowhow?) to do it on a weekend.
Tim


----------



## mzd (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: rpm @ 80 mph ? (redfred1969)*

80 @ 4000 is about where I'm at in my 2000 golf. SamPBronkowitz is right about engine responsiveness. Everyone complains about 2.0s not being able to pass on the highway. I don't know about that, I've never had any trouble, especially with the rpms so high. I can very quickly push up to 90 or with a slight release on the gas go down to 70. Anyway, it does seem high, but the car runs great and that's just how they designed it. I would be curious to try out the new 6 speed!


----------



## SamPBronkowitz (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: rpm @ 80 mph ? (mzd)*

If you put in a taller 5th in you Beetle, you'll have to downshift everytime you want to pass someone on the highway. Be happy realizing that now, with your car revving to freely, you just have to press down the accelerator, and you're gone. A taller 5th might make your car "lug" - bog down when the rpms or hp just aren't high enough in order to make the car go. It's better to run at redline than to under rev your car. There's nothing more annoying than letting someone drive your car at watching them try to go up a hill in 3rd gear at 20 mph.
You engine just isn't powerful enough to utilize a taller 5th. Sure, a 6th gear would fix everyting, but that an awfully expensive mod. Enjoy the responsiveness a high revving enjoy allows, and be happy knowing you'll have few problems normal driver run into, such as carbon build up in the cylinders.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: rpm @ 80 mph ? (mzd)*

[email protected] is right







<--- drink a couple of these and dont worry about it ...just dont drink and drive!!!!


----------



## VWturbo2Ltr (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: rpm @ 80 mph ? (redfred1969)*

i wish mine had a 6th or even a 7th gear somtimes


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: rpm @ 80 mph ? (redfred1969)*

Mine is right on 3800 rpm at 80 mph in 5th. The AEG engine came with two different final drive ratio, 4.235 and 3.944 giving overall ratio in top gear of 3.545 and 3.301. That's why some peope are turning 4000 rpm and some are turning 3800 rpm at 80 mph in 5th gear. 
The transmission code letters for the 02J transmission for the two final drives are DZQ and EGC. The smaller the number of the final drive, the lower the rpms at a given speed.


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: rpm @ 80 mph ? (JettaRed)*

in 5th at 80 i run about 3300 to 3500


----------



## Golf 2 Slow GLS (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: rpm @ 80 mph ? (redfred1969)*

3800 @ 80 mph in 5th. And buzzing away the hole time!


----------



## kumbang (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: rpm @ 80 mph ? (redfred1969)*

Same here, my wife's 2000 New beetle automatic was doing 4000+ rpm at 80mph. Initally I thought something was wrong but the dealer said that it was normal. Hmm.... US gearing, maybe?????


----------

